# SanDisk losing memory space??



## SayCheeses (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello All,
I noticed today when putting my 1gb San Disk memory card back into my Nikon D50 instead of 951 pictures avail.....it went to 501.  I did not change anything - all settings stayed the same as when I saw the 951 available pictures.....any ideas?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 15, 2007)

format the card and see what happens, if that doesn't fix anything, than reset the camera.


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> format the card and see what happens, if that doesn't fix anything, than reset the camera.




I had the same thing happen I had used a CF to move some stuff from my tower to my brothers and forgot to format the card after i was done. needless to say the card that once read 100+ shots now read 30 shots I forgot to format the card after i was done. I formatted it in the computer then in the camera and all was well


----------



## Olympus8MP (Jan 24, 2007)

Try emptying your recycle bin when the card is in the computer. I've seen weird things happen there before.


----------

